# Smarte Glühbirne für Lichtwecker



## LeGreen_Me (15. Dezember 2021)

Heyo, ich entwickle morgens immer so viel Hass auf meinen Wecker, dass ich einfach weiterpenne. Darum will ich es mal mit so ner Lichtweckung probieren. Ich will mir aber keinen Lichtwecker holen, welcher nur allein für den Zweck des Weckens Platz wegnimmt, sondern hatte die Idee ne smarte Glühbirne per Bluetooth oder anderer Technik mit meinem Handy zu koppeln, und dann was zu schreiben, damit die zu ner bestimmten Uhrzeit angeht.

Ich bin allerdings aus Mangel von guten Gründen bisher gar nich im Thema Smart Home drin, und plane soweit eigentlich nicht, dass auch weiter auszubauen. Darum komme ich zu euch, PCGH-wan Kenobi.

Kann jemand ne Glühbirne empfehlen, die sich mit dem Handy koppeln lässt, idealerweise so etwas wie eine Timerfunktion schon integriert hat, oder sich dazu umfunktionieren lässt, und idealerweise dabei sowohl verschiedene Weiß- als auch RGB-Töne kann (zum rumspielen)? Fassung is ne Standard-Deckenleuchte (glaub E27 also?).

Auf Lampenwelt hatte ich schon mal drei Produkte rausgefiltert. Da wäre meine größte Frage, wie viel Watt es braucht, um nen Raum Nachts auch angenehm zu beleuchten.





						Nanoleaf Essentials E27 LED-Lampe 9W Light Bulb
					

E27 LED-Lampe Nanoleaf Essentials Light Bulb mit 9 W, RGBW Die via Bluetooth einbindbare LED-Lampe Nanoleaf Essentials Light Bulb lässt herkömmliche Leuchten mit E27-Fass...




					www.lampenwelt.de
				








						LEDVANCE SMART+ Bluetooth E27 Classic 8,5W RGBW
					

E27, 8,5W LED-Lampe - Farbe und Weißton steuerbar via Bluetooth, Apple HomeKit-kompatibel Die E27 LED-Lampe von LEDVANCE Smart+ mit  integrierter intelligenter k...




					www.lampenwelt.de
				








						Philips Hue White+Color E27 15W LED-Lampe
					

Philips Hue White and Color Ambiance LED-Lampe E27 15W, smart steuerbar Ob weißes Licht in verschiedenen Schattierungen oder Töne aus 16 Millionen Farben, die smart steuerbare LED-Lampe aus der Phi...




					www.lampenwelt.de
				




Danke im voraus an alle Lesenden
Ein Morgenmuffel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (16. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben uns die Tradfri von Ikea gekauft und sind zufrieden damit. Schönes Licht machen die schonmal und eine Zeitschaltuhr ist in der App auch mit drin.
Vom Preis her ist das System deutlich günstiger als Philips, ob es besser ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber nur zum wecken muss man keine 100€ ausgeben.
Zusätzlich kann man noch passende Steckdosen für die Kaffeemaschine kaufen. Die stellt man ne halbe Stunde vorher ein und der Kaffeegeruch holt dich dann aus dem Bett.


----------

